# WHAT'S YOUR ASTROLOGICAL SIGN?



## ultraviolet (Apr 24, 2013)

poll because I am curious about numbers and pretty polls, yay!


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 24, 2013)

I wish I was banana. :C But I'm a Virgo! Bluh bluh, huge bitch.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 24, 2013)

pisceeeeeees


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 24, 2013)

Cancer.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm an Aries. *Sheep noise*


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 24, 2013)

> With cancer, there is always something more that meets the eye, for they are always partially hidden behind the shell


transformers: more than meets the whine


----------



## Scootaloo (Apr 24, 2013)

mine is either sagittarius or capricorn, depending on who you ask "what sign is december 21!"


----------



## Dragon (Apr 24, 2013)

Pinsir said:


> mine is either sagittarius or capricorn, depending on who you ask "what sign is december 21!"


Oh, that makes you a cusp :0 I'm a cusp too, a Taurus and Gemini.


----------



## Spoon (Apr 24, 2013)

My astrological jam right here.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 24, 2013)

Aquarius represeeennnntttttt


----------



## Autumn (Apr 24, 2013)

scorpio!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 24, 2013)

Aquarius. And that doesn't mix well with knowing Homestuck.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 24, 2013)

Aries! I think.


----------



## sovram (Apr 24, 2013)

You cannot fool me, uv. You know full well everyone is banana.

Actually, I'm a Capricorn, but I don't put much thought into such things.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 24, 2013)

Geminiiiiiiii.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 24, 2013)

Zero Moment said:


> Geminiiiiiiii.


----------



## Glace (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought I was Leo, but apparently I'm actually Virgo. ):


----------



## Flora (Apr 24, 2013)

Viiiirgo~



sv_01 said:


> knowing Homestuck


Hahaha I'm literally halfway to being Kanaya, all I have to do is date a girl who develops alcoholism and I'm set


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 24, 2013)

sv_01 said:


> Aquarius. And that doesn't mix well with knowing Homestuck.





Spoiler: gifstuck


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 25, 2013)

sovram said:


> You cannot fool me, uv. You know full well everyone is banana.





Spoiler: gif


----------



## Zexion (Apr 25, 2013)

i am a sagittarius~


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 25, 2013)

*Reffing Scale!*

Commandeering this ages-old post for my reffing scale! Woo? *My scale's moved here, so this one probably isn't up to date!*

If you have a specific question or one that isn't answered here (e.g. would x combination work?), or you think I've messed up somewhere, post in the battle thread or contact me.




Spoiler: quick reference



*Damage:* (current base power * base damage modifiers / 10 * STAB + boosts + experience modifier) * effectiveness + final damage modifiers, rounded down. Situational bonuses or penalties may apply, though usually no more than ±2-3%.

*Energy:* (current base power * base damage modifiers / 20 * base energy modifiers) + effect cost - STAB + final energy modifiers, rounded up. Situational bonuses or penalties may apply, though usually no more than ±1-2%.

*Poison:* 4%/round normal, 2+%/round toxic, spread over the actions with bias towards the last.

*Burns:* 3%/round, -3% final damage severe and -2% final damage moderate. Moderate worsens to severe upon further successful rolls.

*Paralysis:* Severe: 25% failure chance, 3% more energy for movement, 25% base speed, lightens to moderate after 4 successful actions. Moderate: 15% failure chance, 2% more energy for movement, 50% base speed, lightens to mild after 4 successful actions. Mild: 10% failure chance, 1% more energy for movement, fades after 3 successful actions.

*Sleep:* Lasts 5-6 actions. Counter decreases by 1 every time the afflicted Pokemon is hit by Dream Eater, a sound move, and/or a move with 8+% final damage.

*Freezing:* Varies per case. See below.

*Attraction:* Starts at most at a 50% failure chance, lower if the Attractor has used emotion-based moves before. Drops by 5%/action, 5% every time an ally of the Attractor does 8+% final damage to the attracted Pokemon, and 10% every time the Attractor deals 6+% final damage to it. May change on a per-action basis depending on circumstances. Fades completely if either Pokemon is switched out. 

*Confusion:* Starts at most at a 50% failure chance, lower if the roll was higher. Drops by 5%/action, 5% every time the Pokemon takes 6-10% final damage, and 10% every time it takes 11+% final damage. May change on a per-action basis depending on circumstances. Fades completely if the Pokemon is switched out.​


*Damage and Energy:*[/spoiler]​


Spoiler: quick reference



I use Negrek's scale. If you see a number that doesn't look right, nudge me and I'll show you my math.

Damage spread over n targets is multiplied by 3/(2+n) after all other calculations. Assist, Copycat, Metronome, Mirror Move, Sleep Talk, Snatch, and other copying moves all cost 2% energy in addition to the move they use. Multi-hit moves are calculated as if they were one move whose base damage was equal to the damage per hit times the number of hits. Sandstorm and Hail do 1% damage/action.


*Status:*​
Note that this is my personal scale, not the official one used by the D&E guide.

*Poison:* Normal poison does 4% damage/round, while toxic poison starts at 1% damage a round and increases by 1% after every round. This damage is spread out over the actions starting from the last one. For example, if toxic poison did 7%, it would do 2/2/3 for each action. Poison doesn't fade. Note that ordinary and toxic poison can neither worsen/lighten to and from each other nor coexist.

*Burns:* Burns do 1% damage after every action and reduce the final damage of some moves by 3% if severe and 2% if moderate. Severe burns are the default; cases where the roll was within 5 of the bound of not triggering start at moderate and can be worsened to severe. Burns don't fade. Generally, the damage reduction applies to physical moves and/or moves that use a lot of movement - think Aerial Ace, not Natural Gift. Ask me if you're unsure, at least until I get around to writing a list for that.

*Paralysis:* Special thanks to Kratos Aurion for providing a baseline scale, and Metallica Fanboy for providing feedback on my old scale.

Paralysis has three stages: mild, moderate, and severe. The default is severe, while rolls within 5 of the bound have one of the severe actions shaved off. Any successful paralysis rolls against a paralyzed Pokemon (that is, using an attack that will always paralyze if it hits won't do this) worsen its paralysis by one action. The chance to fail can be increased or reduced (by no more than 5%, capping at 25%, and on a per-action basis) depending on what action the Pokemon is commanded to take and the circumstances of the battle - for example, Water Gun and Quick Attack would probably have different failure chances. To determine a move's probable failure chance, ask me, at least until I get around to writing a list for that.

A severely paralyzed Pokemon has a 25% chance to fail per action, has 25% of its base speed, and needs 3% extra energy for movement; severe paralysis lightens to moderate after 4 actions that the Pokemon succeeds its paralysis roll. A moderately paralyzed Pokemon has a 15% chance to fail per action, has 50% of its base speed, and needs 2% extra energy for movement; moderate paralysis lightens to mild after 4 successful actions. A mildly paralyzed Pokemon has a 10% chance to fail per action, has 75% of its base speed, and needs 1% extra energy for movement; mild paralysis fades completely after 3 successful actions.

*Sleep:* Sleep starts at either 5 or 6 actions, randomized. Sleep-causing moves used in succession will start the action counter at a lower number. The ratio for this is usually 50/50 but might be higher or lower depending on the sleep cause's accuracy roll. If the sleeping Pokemon is hit by Dream Eater, a sound move, or a move that does 8% or more damage, the action counter decreases by 1. (This only applies once per distinct move, so Dream Eater dealing 10% damage would only reduce the number of actions remaining by 1.)

Sleep caused by Rest will always last for the two actions after Rest is used. When the user is at x% health, Rest heals (100-x)/3% health per action, biased to the end actions - so if Rest were used to heal 71% health, it would heal 23/24/24. (Because energy is rounded up, Rest does not always cost (100-x)/4% energy per action.)

*Freezing:* Freezing varies a lot depending on what's frozen. I'll detail each Pokemon's case in its condition or in the action notes. It'll probably be something like -4 to ±0 speed, reduced damage to the frozen parts, increased damage but more energy for contact attacks using the frozen parts, and maybe Ice damage every action if the Pokemon's frozen severely enough.

*Attraction:* An attracted Pokemon starts at 50% failure chance, 45% if the attraction-causing roll was within 5 of the bound, or as low as 20-40% if the Attract user has previously used negative emotion-based moves or Attract against the target. The failure chance drops by 5% after every action, 5% every time an ally of the Attract user does 8% or more damage to the attracted Pokemon, and 10% every time the user of Attract deals 6% or more damage to it. If the attracted Pokemon's trainer words commands convincingly or the opposing Pokemon uses something like Captivate, the chance may be increased or reduced by up to 10% on a per-action basis. Attraction also completely fades if the attracted Pokemon or the Attract user is switched out.

*Confusion:* A confused Pokemon starts at 50% failure chance, or 45% if the confusion-causing roll was within 5 of the bound. This drops by 5% after every action, 5% every time the confused Pokemon takes 6-10% damage, and 10% every time it takes 11% or more. Confusion also completely fades if the confused Pokemon is switched out.


*Miscellaneous Other Things:​*If stat changes are linked with a status, as with Swagger, the changes fade with the status. Speed changes give ±15 base per stage. Accuracy/evasion changes give ±10% to moves' accuracy.

Movement order is determined solely by base speed. If Pokemon tie, I randomize who goes first.

The maximum number of Double Team clones for a Pokemon with x base speed is 1+floor(x/15): 1 for Shuckle, 5 for Spinda, 9 for Crobat, 13 for Speed forme Deoxys. 

Minimize multiplies the Pokemon's height by 3/4 and its weight by 27/64 per use as well as raising its evasion by two stages. All physical moves against a Pokemon that used Minimize n times have their base damage multiplied by (4/3)^n, while that Pokemon's physical moves have their base damage multiplied by (3/4)^n or may fail entirely, depending. (heavily based on Kratos's scale)



Spoiler: version history



2015
May 25: Created document.
June 4: Clarified parts of the Freezing section.
July 23: Changed all stat changes to fade after 8 actions.
July 25: Added a quick reference section. Altered some statuses to fit better with the official ruling provided in the On Statuses meta thread. In particular: 
Regular poison now does 4% damage per round. 
Mild poison is phased out of the scale.
Clarified parts of the Paralysis section.
All sound moves decrease the sleep counter.
The minimum damage to lower the infatuation failure percentage is decreased from 8% to 6%.
The confusion failure percentage now decreases by 10% if the confused Pokemon is hit with an attack doing 11% or more final damage.
July 29: Added a version history. Heavy damage from allies of the Attract user now lowers the infatuation failure percentage.
August 3: Toxic poison now starts at 2% damage/round. Moderate and mild paralysis require 1 more successful action before lightening/fading.
August 16: Misc. formatting changes.
October 4: Added reffing availability and wait time sections. Fixed typos in the quick reference section. Stat changes don't fade unless linked with a status. (temporary; pending official word on this I guess?)​


​


----------



## Negrek (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Silver (Apr 25, 2013)

Gemini~

yeah twins sign for the win


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm a water carrier. (That's an Aquarius.)


----------



## Phantom (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a Sagittarius. I get to shoot shit with arrows and stuff. It's great. 

That and I always forget to fucking spell it. I always want to put in two g's, but there is only one. Why my brain does that, I don't have any clue.

Though apparently there is a thirteenth less popular sign? And I actually fall under that. Ophiuchus or whatever it is. I like being a Sag better.


----------



## LaDestitute (Apr 30, 2013)

I'M A DAMN BANANA BI-Wait, I'm Virgo. Ooooops.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 1, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Though apparently there is a thirteenth less popular sign? And I actually fall under that.


uh, yeah, _Banana_ obviously!


----------

